# Rescued baby pigeon of about 20-30 days old eats but doesn't drink!



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

Hello everyone.I warn you right now, excuse my english, i'm from France!

This is my first post on the forum as i rescued a little feral pigeon last monday (27 april). It was a really heavy rainy day and my girlfriend found her (i thinks it's a female even if i'm not sure) in the street alone and all wet. She wasn't moving so she brought her back home to rescue her!

For the first days she couldn't walk properly but now she flies and walk like a chief.

I'm having a really great time with her and discover the wonders of pigeon! She really get along with me and my girlfriend very well. She took a nap with me the afternoon .

So here is the problem : for the first day i fed her with a seringe but now she eats on her own very weel even if i sometimes need to give her the food in my hand (she does little "piou piou" just as she would do with her parents, so cute .* But she doesn't drink on her own!* Once i gave her water in my hand and she actually drank it all, but she didn't do it again since.

I'm trying to maintain her hydrated by adding water to her food (i guess that's how the parents keep them hydrated when they're young), and if i give her dry food i give her water with a seringe. I guess it quite risky because i've read that the liquid could go in her lung, so i give only small amount very slowly.

So i ask you experst if it's normal and what i should do to encourage her to drink. I tried putting her beak in a bol of water numerous times but it didn't work. 

A few images so you can maybe help me to determine her age and sex.

http://imageshack.com/a/img673/921/X8TpDI.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img661/8048/QyEvXs.jpg

Thanks you a lot for your attention and responses!


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

she looks like she just left the nest-probably 4 to 5 weeks old. put water in a clear glass bowl that is short enough for her to comfortably reach over the rim to drink, and keep it in front of her at all times - if you can make the surface of the water wavy it will attract her attention. well done, and I thank you for careing!


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

Thanks a lot, i'll try to do this and i will keep you updated on how she is doing.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot for rescuing this fledgling. They are really loving and they return back the love and do not forget. My fledging started drinking water after 4 weeks when he saw his parents doing and it drew his attention towards, he even took bath on the very same day.so he will surely drink it, follow as Alby said and update us on the progress. Thanks again for helping the bird


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

One more question : at what age can i let her fly from my window? 

I live in a relatively big city (1 millions inhabitants) where there are lots of feral pigeon. 

There is also this kind of bird which sometimes kill pigeons (i can't find the english word so i give you a link) : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go%C3%A9land

I'm affraid that she would be attacked either by other pigeon, these "goélands" or that she would be crashed by a car.

I'd be happy if she would be free but i also kind of hope that she would always come back to my home and consider it like her house .

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

Yes Kiddy i really do love her. This is my first time with a bird and they are really interesting animals.

As someone with a neuropsycholgy training i couldn't help but review all the studies done on pigeon intelligence. I always knew they were more intelligent than what people generally thinks, but i was suprised by their cognitive abilities! But even if they would be dumb i would like her as much as i do...

It's nice to see the trust grows betwen us. I'm always petting and kissing her and she is really starting to be confident with us.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for rescuing her. Pigeons are really sweet and lovable. We have two now who are rescues. You won't be sorry. They are wonderful.


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

I'm already in love with her (i still maintain she's a girl, maybe you folks could give me your opinion?).

She starts drinking on her own today! I did as kiddy said and it worked first time!

She is also more and more confident around us. She comes running to us when i give her food and can sleep on my tights. 

Some more pictures :


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for being such a great caregiver. What a cutie!

Be sure to always keep a nice spill proof small bowl in front of her 24/7 so she can practice eating, if she is still dependent on you for food. 

Also give some probiotics and/or a drop of organic apple cider vinegar in her water bowl. That will help repopulate the gut with good gut bacteria which youngsters have so few of, especially when under stress. It will help get rid of any or too much bad bacteria.

Is the bare spot under the chin a result of hand feeding formula? If not, you may want to treat for canker.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wouldn't hurt to treat for canker, I agree.
Metronidazole that you can either buy online at pigeon supply places, or where they sell tropical fish. Sometimes sold as Fish Zole. But you need to make sure that there is nothing else in it, as sometimes it contains wormers and such that you don't want. Come back and we can tell you how much, depending on what you get. The directions on the bottle are for tropical fish.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jost said:


> One more question : at what age can i let her fly from my window?
> 
> I live in a relatively big city (1 millions inhabitants) where there are lots of feral pigeon.
> 
> ...


She is actually quite young so give her few more months to develop her full feathers and strong wings and you can let her free. Pigeons love their homes where they are brought up so she may surely consider your home as her. Lol
You may keep her too as pigeons are so cute , they can easlily make everyone falll in love with them. 
She/ he is quite difficult to guess at this early age, her behaviour may tell you afterwards.till then you may treat it as her as per your first guess.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Skyeking said:


> *Thank you for being such a great caregiver. What a cutie!
> 
> Be sure to always keep a nice spill proof small bowl in front of her 24/7 so she can practice eating, if she is still dependent on you for food.
> 
> ...


I thought the bare spot was because of her age as the chin and nose feathers grow at last, isn't it ? In my chick I noticed the same and the spot disappeared when of five weeks.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lack of feathering can be age, though as well, it can be due to inflamation, Kiddy. Jouveniles are known for being susceptible to canker infections and other crop issues, so in a rescue, it surely doesn't hurt to treat for canker especially as mentioned, when replenishing the good bacteria's population after the Metronidazole. The upside of using Metronidazole is that it would 
also treat for a bacterial infection in the crop simultaneously if dosed every
12 hours.

Jost, I think your rescue does look 'henish' though there are some 'tousled'
feathers towards the back of the head that I wish were smoothed out a bit for a better look. As she gets a bit older, it should become more obvious. 

If you do pick up some Metronidazole, hopefully you can get pills and also take her weight so folks can help with the dosage.

As for drinking, they can be quirky you know, sneaking sips here and there!
If you want to know for certain, measure putting in and measure taking out!

They make great pets and if you are inclined, I doubt you will regret it!!
Thanks for rescuing her and caring for her.


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your support and all the informations you gave.

I tought the bare spot under "her" chin was normal as there are also bare spots under her wings and tummy. 

But i will surely look into buying metronidazole if you think she need it. Can't do any harm i guess, except maybe messing with her good bacteria.

Actually i open the window and put her on the balcony yesterday to see how she would react. There are some feral pigeon and dove outside (and the goéland i spoke about in the first post that sometimes attack pigeons) but she just looked with attention and came back inside. The same this morning. Obviously she is not ready to go or consider my home is her home. It's fine for me as i'm getting really attached to her. 

I'm really impress with all the thing she learns everyday. Each day she is doing something new! Today she came to me from the other side of the room when i whistle her for food. She comes on my hand and eat in the other hand. 

I still don't have a cage yet so i put her in a big plastic box with bars that i place upside down only for the night. All day long she is free to navigate in the house. . I don't have the money to buy a cage so a friend of mine will lend me next week. 

The one thing that is really bothering is the infinite number of poo she does everywhere hehe!. I try to give her food each time she poo in a special place where there are tissues. Maybe she can make a connection if i'm patient enough? 

Ok so i will keep you updated about the metronidazole and send you some more pics. Thanks a lot for your support. And again sorry for my english.


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

Jost, please be aware that there are two chains of thought on medication giving. it took me two years to decide what aproach to take for my birds, so it is a slow learning curve. young pigeons NEED to be exposed to the pathogens they will face as adults, and the only time we should administer drugs is when they present with symtoms of a known disease, that is actually affecting their normal movments during the day.
giving drugs before they are needed is the worst thing you can do for your bird. sometimes in a flock it is advisable to treat everyone on a scheduled treatment, for the betterment of the whole flock. but as a individual bird that is not a viable approach in my opinion. preventative medication has its place for flocks, but not for single birds.
I originally thought drugs where wonderful for me and my birds, and I got a chance to play doctor, and feel good about myself, but I soon realized all drugs come at a cost to the pigeons health and thus quality of life. so I changed my approach and am having better success with the health of my birds. support their gut bacteria, and immune system, and they will be healthy.
Do not rely on drugs as the first line of defense. the young birds need to be given time to build up their OWN immunity to disease. if their gut is full of good bacteria, bad bacteria have no place to take hold. and vaccination for paromoxo virus (PMV) is a highly recommended shot.
Canker, again in my opinion, is the biggest threat to pigeons in general, as it can evolve into so many different ailments, that it does bear close watching. but healthy adult birds have built up a immunity to their loft strains, and pass that immunity on to their young through feeding. the only time they will get sick is when they are badly stressed. and then a canker drug works within 3 or 4 days, to knock the canker down to managable levels for the adult birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Canker is very common in pigeons, and not treating it can let it get out of hand. By the time a pigeon is that well feathered, the throat should be feathered out also. For it not to be, can be a sign of canker. Easy enough to treat and not going to hurt the bird. 30 mgs once daily, for 7 to 10 days would treat a pigeon that age. Can you check way down his throat with a flashlight to see if you see any spots? Canker will often show in their mouth and throat at that age. If it is canker and isn't treated, then it can take longer to treat.
Please don't let him out at this point, as he may just take off, and really isn't ready yet to be out there on his own. Would be hawk bait.


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

Hi guys thanks for helping my pigeon and myself.

So i've been searching about Canker as you made me worry. I've checked his throat, but not with a flashlight, just under a good light. Her throat was all pink, i was relieved but i will check again with a flashlight to have a better view. 

About the bare spot under her chin, i just wanted to tell you that she also miss feather under her wings and tummy. Don"t know the timecourse of feather growing but maybe you could tell me if you think that's normal (kiddy said it's normal if i remember well). 

One other thing that make me worry is that her poo has the shape of long tube and is kind of greenish and watery. Could it be a problem?

I will buy some Apple cider vinegar as Skyeking suggested. How many amount is needed? 

And where do you buy Metronidazole? At the vet?

In fact it is 3 questions i just realized.

Thanks a lot for you help.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Jost said:


> Hi guys thanks for helping my pigeon and myself.
> 
> So i've been searching about Canker as you made me worry. I've checked his throat, but not with a flashlight, just under a good light. Her throat was all pink, i was relieved but i will check again with a flashlight to have a better view.
> 
> ...


You have a sweet little bird, who is quickly becoming your pet from your own
descriptions. Please don't leave the window open when she is loose right now. It's a death sentence. If you want to limit the areas that she can free fly in to bathroom or the like, that would be fine. Frequently, they will pick a high spot and that is where the majority of droppings will be found.

Good luck Jost...this is a common disease to treat, and you will buy time with the vinegar/water, readily available food and safe environment, until you can get the Metronidazole and treat her.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

_
Any thing less, or only used once daily will not treat the tissue damage that is causing the inflamation and additionally in pets will encourage resistant organisms. Metronidazole is an antibiotic used by humans so a regular dr. can prescribe as well. Also, if you google 'Metronidazole online without prescription' you may find a source in France otherwise, possibly the UK. Another thought is to call a pigeon club in France and ask where to purchase. They will know if there is a French online site where you can purchase. Also, if you google the French pigeon clubs and visit the sites, there may be advertisements for pigeon meds at these sites that are hyper-linked._


Treating once daily with the correct dosage does not encourage resistant organisms. It does clear the canker and works very well in one dose, and is what vets prescribe.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Jost said:


> One more question : at what age can i let her fly from my window?
> 
> I live in a relatively big city (1 millions inhabitants) where there are lots of feral pigeon.
> 
> ...


This bird is known here asa gull, and as much as I love them and crows, they both will/do eat juvenile pigeons. I'm sure you have hawks and falcons as well?

Crows and gulls will co-exist with adult pigeons on city rooftops. Unlike hawks and falcons who will kill and eat at any age.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> Treating once daily with the correct dosage does not encourage resistant organisms. It does clear the canker and works very well in one dose, and is what vets prescribe.


This topic has been well pounded here in the past, one of the best threads on the subject was one started by Phil which he subsequently deleted? I believe both Reti and TA Whatley posted on the 50mg's per kg twice daily dose rate. Anyway, there has been extensive data accumulated under laboratory observation with Metronidazole because it is an anti-biotic with anti-protozoan properties that is currently used to treat humans unlike the rest of the Nitroimidazole family. This group also has cautions on length of treatment as they can cause CNS symptoms. Ronidazole is an interesting example of resistant organisms. The formal dose in pigeons for it has been raised several times since it's first use with pigeons because of resistancy to the medication in pigeons as a Trichomoniasis treatment.

I have specifically asked avian vets and wildlife vets who work with avian vets via VIN if a one time daily dose may be used with Metronidazole as some fanciers recommend and know the question itself is a great way to catch their attention and ire. _The one time dose is not based on laboratory findings, it is considered anecdotal. Any kind of doctor or vet is a scientist first, they will always choose laboratory findings that are available over anecdotal dosing, this is just a given._ Again, using as an anti-biotic, i.e., allowing it to stay in the bloodstream 24 hours (which it won't with once every 24 hours) will treat the secondary bacterial infection present from tissue damage in birds with canker. When not being used as scientifically recomended, yes, resistance does occur in time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You are very opinionated, but yours is not the only way it works. Many formularies, and also avian vets prescribe the whole dose given once a day. And it does work well that way.
You needn't bother bringing up old posts that are out of date. Really not worth going back and forth over.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> You are very opinionated, but yours is not the only way it works. Many formularies, and also avian vets prescribe the whole dose given once a day. And it does work well that way.
> You needn't bother bringing up old posts that are out of date. Really not worth going back and forth over.


I don't need your permission for content posting, Jay3. We are adults here.
I am no more opinionated than other members posting including yourself. The posts I mentioned are from moderators who worked closely with vets doing rescue work dealing with volumes of rescues every year and are worthy of mention as is the topic itself. 

Clinical studies about how medicines are administered are what formularies are based on. And a lay persons interpretation of a formulary listing may not be the same as a vet. Based on studies with humans, the 'mega' dose is administered one time only given over twenty minutes via IV in a human. The low dose is given three times a day. There is no point in giving an antibiotic if the dose rate does not allow the antibiotic to remain active in the bloodstream, that is just how the antibiotics work. There is a one time a day dose for Baytril, there just isn't one for Metronidazole. BTW, these aren't opinions, again, proven in clinical studies.

Additionally, I happened to ask an avian vet in SF at the Bay Area Bird Hospital about a one time daily dose for Metronidizole last fall. I was told there is no one time daily dose for Metronidazole. I wasn't surprised at her response, I've never had it dosed that way from any of the avian and exotic pet vets.

Now you say that it works great this way but in another of your posts you said you sometimes had to give for longer than 10 days because it didn't clear the disease? Whatever, I haven't had that recurring problem, though the rate I dose at has nothing to do with me. It is and should be about the
science.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The length of time it takes to clear depends a lot on how far along the canker was before medicating. Also, some canker will respond faster to a couple of different meds being used together. The vets around here advise once daily.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jost said:


> Hi guys thanks for helping my pigeon and myself.
> 
> So i've been searching about Canker as you made me worry. I've checked his throat, but not with a flashlight, just under a good light. Her throat was all pink, i was relieved but i will check again with a flashlight to have a better view.
> 
> ...



Well, how is your bird Jost? I have actually said about bare spot under chin as it was visible in your pic and it seemed like mine one but if she has other bare spots and rough feathers it isn't a case as of my fledgling.So there are opinions on how to treat them and hope and pray whatever you opt , the bird should be fine.
Thanks feral pigeon I was unaware of this bare spot may hold any problem, thanks to bring it to my knowledge.


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

Hi.

My bird is doing fine, even has too much energy. She/he starts being quite violent when i touch her when she is on her favorite spot, biting me and doing bird sound hehe (maybe she is a he???)

She doesn't mind me touching her at all on other places, and can even be kind of sticky with me (following me where i go and wanting to be on me).

I went to the pharmacy yesterday to ask for metronidazole without prescription but they did not accept. I actually really don't have the money to go to the vet. 

As for the debates about metronidazole and dosing, i don't know anything about medecine for animals but i have some knowledge on human medecine, and the basis are the same. The half-life of metronidazole (the time for the body to clear half of the dose initially given) is 8.5 ± 2.9 hours, so i wouldn't be suprised if it would be better to give it twice a day so the concentration remains sufficient 24/24. 

My mother is a nurse and i will ask her if she can find some metronidazole for me, maybe the pharmacist will agree to give it to her.

I don't have a cage yet so it's quite painful to run everywhere to wipe her poo hehe. She doesn't want to go ouside, no matter how long i let the windows open. I even tried to make her fly outside by pushing her gently but she always comes back immediately!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> The length of time it takes to clear depends a lot on how far along the canker was before medicating. Also, some canker will respond faster to a couple of different meds being used together. The vets around here advise once daily.



This would be malpractice to prescribe an antibiotic in directions that don't allow the medicine to stay in the blood stream 24 hours around the clock.
You haven't addressed this issue nor the one concerning resistant organisms. Metronidazole is an antibiotic in addition to an antiprotozoal medicine. It needs to be in the bloodstream 24 hours. Not in the bloodstream and then not on a daily basis for 10 days or better. Perhaps you could name a practice that prescribes this way?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Jost said:


> Hi.
> 
> My bird is doing fine, even has too much energy. She/he starts being quite violent when i touch her when she is on her favorite spot, biting me and doing bird sound hehe (maybe she is a he???)
> 
> ...


Ok, well it seems s/he loves you!


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

hi Jost, I use ronidazol for canker in my birds- its the newest drug for canker, 1/2 to 3/4 teaspoon per gallon of water for 3 to 5 days. you can adjust that ratio for a individual bird. your mom can help figure it. a typical pigeon drinks 60 ml a day, so about a cup of mixture over 4 days would be needed. search for it online, or e-bay.com hope this helps


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

Hi.

I'm posting to give you an update about my feral pigeon.

I still haven't been able to find some metronidazole. However, i found some doxycycline wich seems to be the compound present in this medecine for bird : http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=25823

So after verifying it is safe for bird, i gave her this medecine for the last two days. I diluted it accordingly to the dose indicated on the webpage.

Apparently doxycycline is a broad range antibiotics so i hope it will work.

S/he is still energic and there is no visible signs of illness except the bare spot under her neck you talked about. 

I'm giving her/him good organic complete grains and i will have a cage in the week.

So everything is going fine it seems.

S/he is actually pecking my finger on the keyboard as i'm trying to write this post...

Thanks for you support.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Doxy doesn't treat canker. Normally used for respiratory.


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

Maybe i souldn't play the vet then... I read somwhere that it could be used for canker but maybe it was to sell their product.

I made several pharmacy and begged for metronizadole but none agreed to give it without prescription.

The bare spot under the neck is still there but otherwise s/he is in great shape.

I will try to get a prescription.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Jost said:


> Maybe i souldn't play the vet then... I read somwhere that it could be used for canker but maybe it was to sell their product.
> 
> I made several pharmacy and begged for metronizadole but none agreed to give it without prescription.
> 
> ...


Unless there is a combination going on with the Doxy, it has no anti-protozoal action that I've ever seen mentioned. As Jaye3 stated, it is frequently used for repiratory bacterial infections though it is a broad spectrum antibiotic much used in veterinarian medicine in general in the U.S.

Here is a link that might be helpful:

http://stores.ebay.com/Racing-Pigeon-Store/_i.html?_nkw=canker&submit=Search&_sid=893496098

I have no idea how things work in your country and if ordering through EBAY France will get you delivery of the med. I've used the Medpet product and it does well with ferals ,it is a combination of Dimetradizole and Ronidazole both in the Nitroimidazole family. Belgamagix has Ronidazole in it but doesn't list the other two ingredients, as is not uncommon for this company. The product says '3 in 1' .

Hope this link is helpful for you and gets you out of the search mode and into the acquisition mode  .


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

Hi guys.

I came here to give you news about the pigeon i rescued.

Thanks you all for your advice support and the link you gave me for the canker medication. 

Unfortunately on ebay the price of shiping to France are quite expensive and it's really long.

So i didn't buy canker medication but i would have if i would have seen my pigeon is feeling bad. Really s/he is doing very well, full of energy (sometimes too much), no yellow spot in the mouth. 

I don't know about the timecourse of canker disease but i guess my pigeon would already show some clear signs if s/he was really infected?

S/he is really following me everywhere in the house. Even sleep on my bed when i take a nap. Kind of sticky but funny (s/he is actually sleeping on my tights as i type this message).

I will send a picture later so you can tell me if the feather is growing enough.

Thanks to all of you again.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad to hear your cute pigeon is doing well!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Great to hear that you have a loving baby 
Posting a pic can easily determine in this age if it is canker as till now he should grow his feathers on chin too as far as I think and saw in my young one.what about other bare patches which were on other parts of body? Really hope and pray he be fine as you are not able to get medicines there.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Unfortunately. not all canker is visible Jost. It can be in organs, cloaca, bloodstream etc. I'm sure the 'sticky bird' is feeling very much loved by you and safe in your home which may account in part for her behavior. Birds are also notorius for hiding illness as a defense mechanism against predators which
many animals/birds see humans as being.

The overall condition of the birds' feathers in pictures shown and your description of bare spots on front of bird and under the wings speak to an abnormal growth process even if they 'fill in' at some later point.

It' s up to you what you do with this rescue, but especially if you are trying to release the bird from your window it would be nice to give the bird the advantage of the treatment and a good gut bacteria rebuild after the treatment.

You might also try Pigeon Clubs in the area and see if a member might help you out and just sell you enough for the one treatment? Just a thought.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I agree with feral pigeon completely. It would be of great help if someone can help in that area.


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

I've managed to have some metronidazole from a pharmacy!

Thank you for telling me that my pigeon may be sick despite her apparent energy.

The medication comes as a liquid solution.

Maybe you can help me with the dosage needed? (like mg per litre).


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I guess you are a bit of a magician yourself, Jost! On the label it should state how many mg's of medicine are available in so many ml's. Can you locate this and let me know the strength of the solution you have in hand?


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

My mom wich is a nurse went to a pharmacy where she knows someone!

It says 120 mg/5 ml.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Josh were you able to get a weight on this bird?

Please thank your awesome mom!


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

The weight is 230 g


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

To be exact he will need 11.5 mg twice per day for 5-7 days but let fp respond first.


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

I was in the kitchen cooking and she disappeared... 

I'm really sad, the windows was open but she never went outside at all, not even trying.

Just when i was about to giver her the medecine...

I Hope she'll come back...


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh how can it be? Hope there was no predator around who could manage to come through window?
I am surprised to know this.


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

I guess i would have hear sound if a predator came in the house, my appartement is not very big!

Yeah i'm surprised as well, really i don't understand...

Still no signs, i doubt she is hiding somewhere...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

hope your baby shows up. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

Is it something common? Is it frequent for them to return home? (i'm leaving in an appartement in town)


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

There may be difference in opinion but it surprised me. My 2 months old fledgling doesn't go towards the door, they see sky through the door and return.they don't like going outside, whenever I let them out they come back to room, may be scaring of predator.once they flew but
then too they were scared, so it seems uncommon.still if she is scared off some predator and flew , she may return/ may not.I don't know but really think she must be there in room, probably hiding somewhere.


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

She is on the roof just in front of my flat!

I'm calling her but she is just watching me, proud to be oustide hehe.

Hope she will recognize my windows when she will be hungry.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Great!!! Atleast some good news. Same was done by my pigeon when he was scared off kid and flew.he returned after two days for his mate.hope she returns but if more happy outside, it is her choice.our concern should be her safety


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Jost,

Sorry sticky bird unstuck! I've had them return even when I didn't intend for this to happen but it is really up to the individual bird. Are there other pigeons out there?


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

Yeah there are other pigeon on the roof, but she wasn't with them. I saw her standing alone and then nothing. On the roof there are also some goéland so i'm worry...

I'm quite sad that she's gone...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, she's still young enough and without parental training to be vulnerable to gulls and crows. Aside from feeding those guys so that they don't eat sticky girl, you could leave the window open (as long as you are safe from predators yourself when doing so) in case she feels threatened in her new life and wants a shield a little while longer. 

Then you will have a chance to treat her  but you'll have to close window or put in bathroom or figure something out.

Good luck Jost, I hope she gets sticky with you again


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

Yeah it's really the gulls that are bothering me...

I'm already letting all the windows open and will continue to do it for some days.

I know pigeons are supposed the be the champions of coming back home but do you think she'll know where to go if she wants to come back? I mean there lot of similar looking windows as i live in a flat in a town.

I really hope she comes back...

Thanks for the support.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Jost said:


> Yeah it's really the gulls that are bothering me...
> 
> I'm already letting all the windows open and will continue to do it for some days.
> 
> ...


Pigeons are very visual and in studies know the difference between a Rembrandt and a Picasso. Some may think this is not that big an accomplishment because the two artists styles as worlds apart, but is quite an accomplishment when you stop to think about it. 

If there was a spot that 'Sticky' hung out at and is visible from outside vantage points, leave a bowl of seeds for her there.

It may take a few days, but it is still very possible that she will return. It's like being a teenager and out in the scary new world. 
If things get too scary...where do ya turn? You go somewhere you remember as being safe.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

kiddy said:


> To be exact he will need 11.5 mg twice per day for 5-7 days but let fp respond first.


Thanks Kiddy!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope Sticky bird comes home. I know how upset I was when the crow we rehabbed and taught to fly flew up on the roof then into a tree. Eventually he took off with other crows but I was so worried. Hope your birdie does well.


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

Yeah i really wanted to treat her for the possible canker, I just had the medecine when she left!

I guess I just have to wait and see. 

Thanks for the support again, gives me hope.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

feralpigeon said:


> Thanks Kiddy!


My pleasure and I calculated that she needed .48 ml medicine twice a day for 5-7 days in case of canker possibilities. (As the medicine mentions 120mg/5 ml)
So if she returns back Jost can treat her with the calculated amount.
Hope she shows up


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

Ok thank you kiddy i will use this amount in case she comes back...

Still no signs.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Try to look for your bird on roofs in neighbourhood. May be she is hanging out somewhere and recognise her place when you call her. May be she isn't able to find out your place...some possibilities, just try it out....


----------



## Jost (May 4, 2015)

Yeah i did look for her outside several times today and yesterday, still no signs!

Hope she is fine.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, another possibility is that a cock bird saw sticky and wanted her as a mate, all speculations. But if she runs into trouble or just gets plain old hungry, an open window into your apartment would be pretty irresistible


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

feralpigeon said:


> Well, another possibility is that a cock bird saw sticky and wanted her as a mate, all speculations. But if she runs into trouble or just gets plain old hungry, an open window into your apartment would be pretty irresistible


 it feels me bad to know latter possibility but it may be quite obvious


----------

